# Putting on my make up



## jaomul (Jun 13, 2015)

Putting on my make-up by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## paigew (Jun 13, 2015)

Perfect!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 13, 2015)

amazing shot, and imagination!


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 13, 2015)

It just needs some red lipstick.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you all


----------



## John Hunt (Jun 14, 2015)

Great shot and title!


----------



## annamaria (Jun 14, 2015)

Love the title! I had to chuckle.  Real nice shot.


----------

